# Thunderbolt 4G Data Drop



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

My Thunderbolt has not been keeping 4G. Is it an internal problem, our an issue with the 4G Sim card? Could it be my ROM, cyanogenmod 7.1.1, even though I have been using it perfectly well?


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

4g uses a SIM card? it could be your signal. 4g isn't guaranteed right now. check this and see if you have coverage. If that isn't it let us know and we will go from there.


----------



## coachdroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I am having the most difficult time getting my signal to stay on 4g. My buddy flash CM7 on my phone and I can't get a solid signal. I've tried several different radios and none seem to work properly. This is my current status:

android version 2.3.7

band version: 1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2

not really sure what to do because I'm a slight noobie when it comes to the tbolt. Please help! THanks


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

What kernel are you using? I am using the one that came with the ROM, and got it to work now. I'll try and help you though.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Panic room is reserved for bootloops, bricks, etc. moved to ThunderBolt General.


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

4G has been going in out for me too. I don't think its yours in particular, it may just be verizon lately.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i think it's a combination of several things, I always have data problems on AOSP ROMs, especially if my signal gets down to around -94dbm, my data icon will sometimes blink on and off like a traffic light, sometimes it won't even come on at all, this gets extremely worse on weeks verizon launches new LTE markets. On sense ROMs, the data icon stays on, but sometimes will get stuck with the upload arrow on, and no network activity until i toggle airplane mode on and off.


----------



## imakeyboard (Oct 9, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> i think it's a combination of several things, I always have data problems on AOSP ROMs, especially if my signal gets down to around -94dbm, my data icon will sometimes blink on and off like a traffic light, sometimes it won't even come on at all, this gets extremely worse on weeks verizon launches new LTE markets. On sense ROMs, the data icon stays on, but sometimes will get stuck with the upload arrow on, and no network activity until i toggle airplane mode on and off.


That's same as me! It's super annoying. I just use 3g for most days =/


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

We all have the same issue, its not a Verizon issue all the time. My woman has a non root tbolt and doesn't have it happen as often but it does happen. 
Being that it was one of the first 4G phones I think each phone has hardware/software incompatibilities. They will never fix it cause it can't be pinpointed. A simple flip of the airplane switch or reboot temp fixes it.


----------



## Prime7 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just use power control widget, turn if data turn back on, works like a charm


----------

